# Problema porta stampante

## koma

Ragazzi dopo un paio di bruciature da saldatore tante bestemmie e molto sudore ho completato il mio primo display lcd esterno per pc.

L'ho testato su windows (volevo essere sicuro che funzionasse e non aver fatto errori di configurazione/saldatura   :Embarassed:  )

Adesso è ora di collegarlo a linuxbox

bene per prima cosa emergiamo il programma

emerge lcd4linux

ok fatto

ora proviamo a lanciarlo

su /dev/lp0 (è connesso alla porta stampante con l'alimentazione presa da usb)

Niente

il programma si chiude senza dire nulla..

Hum mi viene il dubbio che nn sia configurato via kernel il supporto porta stampante.. come lo vedo?

----------

## koma

un piccolo aggiornamento con la flag -F (dovrebbe impedire i fork) mi da questo errore :

```

# lcd4linux -F

parport: ioctl(/dev/lp0, PPCLAIM) failed: 22 Invalid argument

HD44780: could not initialize parallel port!

```

[/code]

----------

## koma

Nessuno sa nulla? NESSUNO? Dai qualcuso saprà almeno come si abilita la porta stampante sul kernel!

----------

## randomaze

 *koma wrote:*   

> Nessuno sa nulla? NESSUNO? Dai qualcuso saprà almeno come si abilita la porta stampante sul kernel!

 

Sei sulla buona strada:

```

#make menuconfig

```

...e poi non ricordo il percorso esatto  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## koma

Non per qualcosa ... lo avevo capito anche io ho abilitato parallel support .. ma non riesco a capire se funziona o meno cioè.. DEVO sapere in qualche modo se funziona!

Quali sono i supporti da abilitare nessuno lo sa? Dai nessuno ha una stampante?

----------

## hardskinone

Hai cercato sul forum se qualcuno ha realizzato qualche howto sull'argomento?

----------

## koma

no  :Neutral:  + che altro ho cercato sul problema lcd nn so se i supoporti sono gli stessi solo ora sto pensando se un supporto stampante basta

----------

## randomaze

 *koma wrote:*   

> Non per qualcosa ... lo avevo capito anche io ho abilitato parallel support .. ma non riesco a capire se funziona o meno cioè.. DEVO sapere in qualche modo se funziona!
> 
> 

 

Dato che a me funzionava dall'1.2.13 al 2.4.qualcosa (numero basso) non ho motivo per pensare che il driver non vada (a meno che non si sia incasinato con il passaggio a devfs!)

Nel caso pessimo puoi verificare le varie tensioni il tester  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *koma wrote:*   

> no  + che altro ho cercato sul problema lcd nn so se i supoporti sono gli stessi solo ora sto pensando se un supporto stampante basta

 

Hai guardato qui: http://www.pluto.linux.it/journal/pj9703/parallela.html

 :Question: 

----------

## koma

ho trovato una stampante (funziona non è configurabile sotto linux (o meglio stampa ma alla #@#@) ma quanto meno dovrebbe rispondere.. la colleggo modprobbo lp e robe varie ..

do un cat del var log ... niente ...

----------

## randomaze

 *koma wrote:*   

> ho trovato una stampante (funziona non è configurabile sotto linux (o meglio stampa ma alla cazzo) ma quanto menmo dovrebbe rispondere.. la colleggo modprobbo lp e robe varie ..
> 
> do un vat del var log ... niente ...

 

dopo che hai collegato la stampante e modprobbato lp hai provato a fare qualcosa tipo "cat /etc/inittab > /dev/lp" ?

----------

## koma

no nella guida nn c'è scritto

devo farlo?

----------

## randomaze

 *koma wrote:*   

> no nella guida nn c'è scritto
> 
> devo farlo?

 

Beh se stai controllando se la porta stampante funziona forse é bene provare a usarla  :Wink: 

Se non stampa nulla hai dei problemi con la porta. Altrimenti la porta funziona bene e i problemi sono altrove  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

non funfa   :Crying or Very sad:   Se non va mi sparo nelle balotas  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## koma

comincio a pensare che sia la porta stampante a non funfare.. ho collegato la stampante alla porta con il mio del modprobe lp (naturalmente un dopo un riavvio).

/etc/var/messages continua a non menzionare alcuna lp0 connessa eppure /dev/lp0 c'è ... non riesco a capire quale sia il problema...eppure ho seguito passo passo la guida .. non riesco a capire se la stampante va o meno ... che voi sappiate il livecd della gentoo ha supporto stampa? semmai provo con quello almeno vedo se è il kernel 2.6.3 a non funfare

----------

## stuart

per far funzionare la stampante devi abilitare anche parport e parport_pc

se vuoi vedere solo la porta:

make menuconfig 

device drivers

parallel port support e abiliti parport e parport_pc

poi vai su block devices

e qua abiliti parallel port ide device support che forse fà al caso tuo, visto che non ti serve per la stampante ma per un'altra applicazione

comunque se usi kde, hai i moduli in 30 secondi abiliti la stampante tramite wizard

----------

## randomaze

 *stuart wrote:*   

> e qua abiliti parallel port ide device support che forse fà al caso tuo, visto che non ti serve per la stampante ma per un'altra applicazione
> 
> 

 

il parallel port IDE seve se deve attaccare cose tipo uno ZIP sulla porta parallela.... non se deve usare un LCD che, (a meno di differenti segnalazioni del programma che sta usando) non dovrebbe aver bisogno di driver aggiuntivi.

----------

## koma

si stuart fin qui c'ero e l'ho fatto ora visto che non riuscivo a far funzionare il mio display mi sono procurato una stampante... rimane il problema però .. con tanto di hotplug ho provato a connettere la stampante compilare il necessario come modulo e rebootare..

una volta rebootato mi loggo root modprobo lp

(che è l'unica cosa che devo fare nel v6) do un tail /var/log/messages e non appare nulla do un echo "Ciao" > /dev/lp0 e niente

non stampa assimila il comando ma non stampa

La stampante funziona ne sono certo ma l'ho provata solo sotto windows :\ non so cosa fare.

----------

## koma

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *stuart wrote:*   e qua abiliti parallel port ide device support che forse fà al caso tuo, visto che non ti serve per la stampante ma per un'altra applicazione
> 
>  
> 
> il parallel port IDE seve se deve attaccare cose tipo uno ZIP sulla porta parallela.... non se deve usare un LCD che, (a meno di differenti segnalazioni del programma che sta usando) non dovrebbe aver bisogno di driver aggiuntivi.

 un Device o driver in + nn mi da problemi basta che funzioni ...

----------

## randomaze

 *koma wrote:*   

> La stampante funziona ne sono certo ma l'ho provata solo sotto windows :\ non so cosa fare.

 

L'unica cosa che mi viene in mente a questo punto é provare a cambiare le impostazioni della porta stampante dal BIOS... (EPP ECP e smili)

----------

## koma

provo  :Smile: 

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

parport_pc             35628  1

lp                      9412  0

parport                36840  2 parport_pc,lp

nvidia               1702060  0

KomaPC root #
```

```
# tail /var/log/messages

Feb 24 12:11:52 KomaPC.Server nmbd[3791]:   find_response_record: response packet id 12873 received with no matching record.

Feb 24 12:17:33 KomaPC.Server nmbd[3791]: [2004/02/24 12:17:33, 0] nmbd/nmbd_become_lmb.c:become_local_master_stage2(404)

Feb 24 12:17:33 KomaPC.Server nmbd[3791]:   *****

Feb 24 12:17:33 KomaPC.Server nmbd[3791]:

Feb 24 12:17:33 KomaPC.Server nmbd[3791]:   Samba name server KOMAPC is now a local master browser for workgroup WORKGROUP on subnet 41.255.35.141

Feb 24 12:17:33 KomaPC.Server nmbd[3791]:

Feb 24 12:17:33 KomaPC.Server nmbd[3791]:   *****

Feb 24 12:30:59 KomaPC.Server rc-scripts: ERROR:  wrong args. (  parallel / parallel )

Feb 24 12:30:59 KomaPC.Server rc-scripts: Usage: hotplug { start|stop|restart }

Feb 24 12:30:59 KomaPC.Server rc-scripts:        hotplug without arguments for full help

KomaPC root #
```

Magari può esservi utile  :Smile: 

```
KomaPC root # dmesg |grep port

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2, 2 throttling states)

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

USB Mass Storage support registered.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

parport0: irq 7 detected

parport0: cpp_daisy: aa5500ff(18)

parport0: assign_addrs: aa5500ff(18)

parport0: Printer, Lexmark Lexmark Z12

lp0: using parport0 (polling).
```

Edit ho notato ora questo 

```
lp0: using parport0 (polling)
```

----------

## koma

in riferimento al topic sopra .. # 

```
cat /proc/sys/dev/parport/parport0/devices/active

none
```

Iuto :°

----------

## koma

La vede la vede! E perchè non stampa? e s che cacchio di device devo lavorare?

```
# dmesg |grep parport0

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

parport0: irq 7 detected

parport0: cpp_daisy: aa5500ff(18)

parport0: assign_addrs: aa5500ff(18)

parport0: Printer, Lexmark Lexmark Z12

lp0: using parport0 (polling).
```

----------

## randomaze

 *koma wrote:*   

> La vede la vede! E perchè non stampa? e s che cacchio di device devo lavorare?
> 
> 

 

Mi sono perso.

Prima non andava e adesso (dopo i ravanementi nel BIOS?) funziona?

Oppure anche prima dava i messaggi ma li hai visti solo adesso?

----------

## koma

la seconda ho visto solo adesos i messaggi (non pensavo al parport  :Smile:  adesso ho collegato il display lcd.. mi sa che è tutta una questione di confare (la stampante nn stampava perchè come altri modelli on stampa se non dopo alcuni messaggi ben precisi). Cmq adesso se vontrollo il dmesg mi dice che lp0 viene riinviato su parport ad ogni modo non so che device è parport :\ in /dev nn c'è

----------

## koma

Mi serve qualcuno che abbi ausato almeno ua volta lcdproc :\ che è il programma idispensabile per farlo andare :\

----------

## koma

ci siamo ormai sono sicuro che si riesce a comunicare col display.. e adesso ... e ADESSO? e adesso mi serve una mano per il programma  :Smile:  vedi topic  :Very Happy: 

----------

## koma

Ci sono riuscito r0x

Per chiunque voglia vi do poi le spiegazioni perchè spiegarlo ora sarebbe pesantuccio  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *koma wrote:*   

> Ci sono riuscito r0x
> 
> Per chiunque voglia vi do poi le spiegazioni perchè spiegarlo ora sarebbe pesantuccio 

 

Eh no adesso l'HOWTO lo vogliamo  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## koma

gh c'è in inglese ed è pure su sto forum..  :Smile: 

----------

## popposoft

eh si dai ... un bell'howto  :Razz:  così lo faccio anche io che ho avuto la brillante idea di saldare cavo parallelo pure io  :Smile: ))

----------

## tocas

Adesso mi metto a lavoro anche io, ho un paio di lcd nel cassetto tipo HD44780 e la parallela sono sicuro che funziona perchè la uso con cups. 

Intanto ho emerso Lcd4linux e provato la modalità raster ma non funziona, errore:

lcd_init(PNG) failed: no such display

Antonio

----------

## koma

ok vi mostro la guida che ho seguito io e quella che c'è sul forum:

Parte I

Parte II

Guida LCDd

----------

## MyZelF

Stupendo l'accendisigari...   :Laughing: 

----------

## tocas

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Stupendo l'accendisigari...  

 

...impossibile notarlo... ma non resisto alla domanda... ha un impiego pratico ??

Voglio sperare che tu non sia cinico al punto da seviziare il povero alimentatore. 

 :Wink: 

----------

## koma

 *tocas wrote:*   

>  *MyZelF wrote:*   Stupendo l'accendisigari...   
> 
> ...impossibile notarlo... ma non resisto alla domanda... ha un impiego pratico ??
> 
> Voglio sperare che tu non sia cinico al punto da seviziare il povero alimentatore. 
> ...

 ahahahah si Fumo  :Smile:  e perdo spessissimo gli accendini quello è il metodo migliore per averlo sotto mano cmq ho un ali da 450W credo che sopporti un accendino  :Smile: 

----------

## tocas

 *koma wrote:*   

>  *tocas wrote:*    *MyZelF wrote:*   Stupendo l'accendisigari...   
> 
> ...impossibile notarlo... ma non resisto alla domanda... ha un impiego pratico ??
> 
> Voglio sperare che tu non sia cinico al punto da seviziare il povero alimentatore. 
> ...

 

....penso di si.

----------

## mirko_3

Scusate, ma qualcuno saprebbe dirmi dove si comprano questi lcd?

----------

